# the blues thread



## cheezyridr

ok, how about posting 2 videos of blues players that are significant and important to have heard.


----------



## Electraglide

I figure that this might just belong here and that this might just be a damned good threat. 




Saw Muddy Waters at the Commodore in Van. in 1980.


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Chito

One of my favourite blues tune of all time.


----------



## Kerry Brown

The first concert I ever saw was Johnny Winter on the Live And tour. It had a lasting impression.






Then I heard this version and I was hooked on the blues forever.


----------



## Moosehead

Good thread!
[video]



[\video]

[video]



[\video]


----------



## Robert1950

Killing two birds with one stone.... Guitar God #1 and Guitar God #2


----------



## Chito

So many, here's another one.


----------



## sulphur

In the summer of '85, a buddy put on something for me to check out...






Live version...






SRV sent me down the blues rabbit hole, 
I give him credit for sparking my interest in the genre.
I then went out and started seeking the older stuff that inpired him.


----------



## marcos

Electraglide said:


> I figure that this might just belong here and that this might just be a damned good threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Muddy Waters at the Commodore in Van. in 1980.


A lot of soul in those voices. Incredible how a simple song can pull people together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheezyridr

shoretyus said:


>


woot! that's my buddy right there, and a canadian blues hall of fame-r, too!. good pick!

originally i felt funny for posting a couple of the more "modern" of the traditional blues guys, but you guys have mostly posted modern players. i'll post a fewf older ones this time


----------



## ed2000

These were my gateway artists into the blues during my formative years.


----------



## Krelf

Earl Hooker. First he satirizes country, and then walks on the stage and blows the place apart.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Some contemporary stuff.






And some jump blues. I took a few video lessons with Tommy, the guy in the middle. Really cool guy and a monster player.






I chose to post the jump blues video because once I heard some, it opened up a whole new path to music I hadn't really given any attention.


----------



## GTmaker

I like this stuff .
G.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So many that I would have suggested there already, so here's a couple off the beaten path ones.

You probably know this song, but this is the original.






How about this one. Listen to all the altered chords used to add interest.


----------



## cheezyridr

little walter, he was pretty awesome. but not as awesome as james brown


----------



## davetcan

When your blues just has to move






or groove






or just be felt


----------



## zdogma

Magic Sam (West Side Soul may be the best blues album I have ever heard) He's playing Earl Hooker's guitar




Great song, and possibly the best song title ever...


----------



## mhammer

Frank Zappa used to mention this player/tune as a kind of benchmark. I don't know how else to describe his playing here, except "angry".





And although so many of us first came to know Eric Clapton playing "All Your Love" on Mayall's Beano album with the Bluesbreakers, you got to give it up for the guy who wrote the song.


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## mario

Great thread...here are a couple of my favs from way back.


----------



## zdogma

mario said:


> Great thread...here are a couple of my favs from way back.


Son Seals, cool. I wore out my copy of midnight son.


----------



## Krelf

And then there's the macabre blues, with a bit of humour....Screaming Jay!


----------



## shoretyus

JIMMY rocks .... 


GTmaker said:


> I like this stuff .


This is steps out


----------



## Wileyone

How do you post You Tube Videos on this site? Help an Old Guy out. 

What no Rory...


----------



## mario

Wileyone said:


> How do you post You Tube Videos on this site? Help an Old Guy out.
> 
> What no Rory...



Here's some Rory...one of the greats.


----------



## Wileyone

I was thinking this one.


----------



## mhammer

I had the pleasure of interviewing Junior Wells in 1968, shortly after this album came out. Beautiful cat. Ran out, bought the album and spent months trying to copy every single Buddy Guy lick on it. Don't know how well I succeeded, but man I had fun trying.


----------



## GTmaker

shoretyus said:


> JIMMY rocks ....
> This is steps out


thanks for posting that one...
Now I know it takes a DR. to think of sticking something in between the high C and the body to keep it playing while the solo continues.
I used to use my left hand but I always ended up like a contortionist..( not pretty at all)

G.


----------



## Electraglide

One of Lucille's cleaner songs.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I posted a couple of versions of this song earlier. Here's probably the best version


----------



## cheezyridr

this thread has some serious content in it! nicely done everyone! keep it comin please!


----------



## GTmaker

we need some more Coco Montoya....this guy is realy good and I love his new chord shapes...
G.


----------



## High/Deaf

Wileyone said:


> How do you post You Tube Videos on this site? Help an Old Guy out.
> 
> What no Rory...


Damn, I was hoping to see the answer, but two posts later you're posting youtubes like a champ. 

Help an Old Guy out? How do you post youtube videos?


----------



## Xelebes

The new forum software makes posting videos easier. Just copy and paste the whole url and forget about adding tags.


----------



## mario

Peter Green is one of my prime guitar influences. I literally wore out the album "English Rose". Too bad about all the mental health and drug issues.


----------



## johnnyshaka

As one of the less "seasoned" members of this forum I really love the blues "education" I'm getting this afternoon...keep it comin'!

My wife recorded a movie a few weeks ago that I think most of you, if not all of you, will appreciate. It's called "Cadillac Records" and it's about the rise and fall of Chess Records and it's artists including Muddy Waters, Little Walter, Howlin' Wolf, and Etta James. I suspect my wife recorded because Beyonce's name was one of the first names listed in the credits and, boy, does she do a great job with some of Etta's classics. But, Beyonce aside, I had never heard of Little Walter or Howlin' Wolf and this movie sparked my interest and I started scouring Youtube for some of their stuff as soon as the movie was over...stayed up past 2am that night!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1042877/synopsis?ref_=ttpl_pl_syn


----------



## Electraglide

I think this week end I might just find time to look through some boxes and see what I have on 78. @johnnys......don't feel too bad....Wait, never heard of Little Walter and Howlin' Wolf and listens to beyonce do Etta James tunes!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Billy Gibbons hasn't been mentioned and I think his spin on the blues has always been one I've appreciated...especially on the albums he did before I was even born!

ZZ Top's First Album





Rio Grande Mud





Tres Hombres


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Doesn't get much better than Buddy Guy playing Muddy Waters.


----------



## Wileyone




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Wileyone

Some Robert Cray.


----------



## Wileyone




----------



## Darjames

Classic magic slim for me 





And Eric steckel has been a recent non stop in my play list


----------



## johnnyshaka

Definitely not a pioneer in terms of his vintage but how he's doing his thing (as a one-man band) is certainly unique. And that tone, wow!


----------



## Lola

my favorite Home Sweet Chicago! Look at all these amazing players.







Really sad that Johnny Winter is not with us anymore. I remember seeing him for the very first time at Maple Leaf Gardens! Oh my what a show!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Option1

Joe Bonamassa gets lots of stick for being too rich and 'nice' to be a blues man, but when his playing is combined with the incredible pipes that belong to Beth Hart, well....






Neil


----------



## mhammer

Here's one that's a little different.


----------



## Wileyone

Some Home grown.


----------



## Scotty

johnnyshaka said:


> Definitely not a pioneer in terms of his vintage but how he's doing his thing (as a one-man band) is certainly unique. And that tone, wow!


This guy blows me away.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar




----------



## GTmaker

good quality video and great blues...
G.


----------



## Neil Sharpe

Great thread and videos. Thanks for posting!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSaIbOe5ypc





Always like the following for the piano and the three note sax solo- less is more.





Saw her at Albert Hall. Incredible performer:










Always a great way to open or close a set!


----------



## Lola

Simon Kinny Lewis, just an amazing guitar player. Hate the faces he makes though. Why do some guitarists make stupid faces?


----------



## Lola

Brian May and EVH! Hell ya! I love it!


----------



## davetcan

We cover this and it's a blast to play, even as poorly as I play it.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan

Here's my nod to Danny Kirwan. We tend to get caught up in Peter Green but both Kirwan and Spencer were really excellent guitar players.






and Spencer


----------



## cheezyridr

hey don't forget about tony "wild t" springer


----------



## allthumbs56

Humble Pie ..............


----------



## Robert1950

Those faces are NOTHING compared to Gary Moore. He was the MASTER of Guitar Face. Just go to Google Images, type in "Gary Moore Guitar Face" and behold the wonders of Gary Moore guitar faces.



Lola said:


> Simon Kinny Lewis, just an amazing guitar player. Hate the faces he makes though. Why do some guitarists make stupid faces?


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Electraglide

There's blues and then there's blues.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> There's blues and then there's blues.


Hey I like the Muppets...

Then there's this kind of Blues...


----------



## zontar




----------



## cbg1




----------



## davetcan

Let's not forget one of the greatest albums of all time.


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950

Seasick Steve - It was so hard to choose just two.

Not that he influenced me, but he should just be here


----------



## Wileyone

What no SRV?


----------



## Wileyone

Or Jimi..


----------



## zontar

Some humour with the blues:


----------



## Electraglide

This ones for bluzfish.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> This ones for bluzfish.


I haven't heard their version in years--thanks...

Here's another of theirs I like...


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Neil Sharpe

Just noticed that the original post called for two videos and yours truly posted five. MY APOLOGIES! Very best wishes for a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## davetcan

Just wrapping presents and thought I'd listen to some Savoy Brown. Kim hasn't been mentioned yet and his V sounds great on this live track. "Looking In" was a great album.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

I am looking for a slow really orgasmic blues song for my singer to sink her chops into! Recommendations?

I heard Led Zep do a blues rendition of the Beatles song Money and it was so amazing. Maybe that would be a good song.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I am looking for a slow really orgasmic blues song for my singer to sink her chops into! Recommendations?
> 
> I heard Led Zep do a blues rendition of the Beatles song Money and it was so amazing. Maybe that would be a good song.


Try this.




or this....



Standards? Yup. Why not. Playing like Zep could really hide the singer in the mix.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


>


Slide on a tin top 12 string with a single coil showing. Works.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88

TuRn It Up !!


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## bagpipe

Hmm - I was really enjoying the tone that Gary Clark Jnr was getting on the Tele. Great song too. The "lead players" guitar tone was way over the top for me. But he was wearing a blues hat so what do I know?



Gearhead88 said:


>


----------



## davetcan

Gearhead88 said:


>


Superb!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

All I can say the partay is on! I wanna go out dancing! It's 1:14 am and ya I wanna dance! If this doesn't get your pulse racing and your toes tapping!


----------



## zontar




----------



## guifross




----------



## Robert1950

Clapton hit a guitar peak again in the 90s after flaming out as a anti-guitar hero in 70s- early 80s. Crossroads with Cream is an example of how so f-ing good he originally was in the mid to late 60s (the Clapton is God era). He sounds so good on his ES335 in this number and in this Scorsese piece from the mid 90s. Always thought he sound better on Gibsons than Strats. Also his vocals are very good in the cover of the Freddie King song. IMO it took him 20 years for his vocals to develop. In the 60s and 70s his range was limited and sounded strained. It took until the mid 80s for his vocals to finally blossom and mature.


----------



## davetcan

He was superb on the "Cradle" tour. Predominantly Gibsons and I agree, he sounds much better on them. I saw him at MLG and had great seats.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88

I needed some motivational listening , I've got my white strat gutted on the dining room table. My custom shop pickups arrived .


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar




----------



## Scotty

Canadian gal and my current fave acoustic blues artist. (Shes the one that sang the "Always have time for Tim Hortons" jingle) 
I cant find my favorite songs on video (Queen Bee and Quit your lowdown ways) but these are great too


----------



## Scotty

Canadian gal and my current fave acoustic blues artist. (Shes the one that sang the "Always have time for Tim Hortons" jingle) 
I cant find my favorite songs on video (Queen Bee and Quit your lowdown ways) but these are great too


----------



## Scotty

Canadian gal and my current fave acoustic blues artist. (Shes the one that sang the "Always have time for Tim Hortons" jingle) 
I cant find my favorite songs on video (Queen Bee and Quit your lowdown ways) but these are great too


----------



## Scotty

Canadian gal and my current fave acoustic blues artist. (Shes the one that sang the "Always have time for Tim Hortons" jingle) 
I cant find my favorite songs on video (Queen Bee and Quit your lowdown ways) but these are great too


----------



## zontar

How about a whole album of Hound Dog Taylor?
I say, yes--watch it now or later, in chunks or all at once...


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Wileyone

Not sure if this would be classified as Blues or not but in my Book it doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Wileyone

Or with Neil.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

Oh yeah!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Wileyone

How about the Odd Couple?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wileyone

Can a Telecaster do everything yes... Just watch Roy Buchanan.


----------



## Lola

Something a little different! Yngwie Malmsteen playing the blues! It's different and I have to give the guy credit because I do like some of his stuff!


----------



## zontar

Sure this is a guitar forum, but some bluesy piano can be cool too...


----------



## High/Deaf

Another shredder who can play the blues......


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Lola

EVH blues style! 

youtube.com/watch?v=qGIZ_LS1yxo


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Lola

This would be a rocking cover! I am going to propose to the band that we do a cover of this!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

If this doesn't get your motor running then nothing else


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

If this doesn't touch your soul, nothing will! and this is why I LOVE AC/DC!!


----------



## zontar

Rock stuff in the blues arena?


----------



## Lola

Zontar that was ACES! Jon Douglas Lord a ROCK GOD! I have always loved him!


----------



## zontar

He was a huge part of why I love classic Purple--and even some of the other eras.

And he can play a mean blues keyboard.


----------



## zontar

This of course, was based on The Thrill is Gone...


----------



## Lola

This is really cool! I just learned the John Lee Hooker song Boom Boom! This will be awesome at rehearsal! What a fun song! Not difficult at all!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This is really cool! I just learned the John Lee Hooker song Boom Boom! This will be awesome at rehearsal! What a fun song! Not difficult at all!


It is simple--the tricky part is giving it the right kind of feel.
John Lee Hooker was a genius at that.


----------



## Lola

I got this under wraps! I got me the blues! lol


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

This sounds like it was based on the Thrill is Gone --but it's not the thrill, but The Feeling.
Still a cool blues tune...


----------



## jcayer

Although it's not guitar...  
I like a lot !!!


----------



## Robert1950

Not quite blues, but the pace gets me thinking the blues...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

A little acoustic blues with harmonica


----------



## High/Deaf

"Up all night .... with Freddie King"






"I got ta tell ya .... poker's his thing."


----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar




----------



## Wileyone

Some more Homegrown.

With "Fat head". Teddy Leonard on the Tele.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar




----------



## Wileyone

Am I the first one to post some Rory? If so shame on all of us.


----------



## zontar

This one also features Rick Derringer...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Sneaky

Tinsley Ellis -


----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar




----------



## Wileyone




----------



## Wileyone

Something Acoustic from another English guy.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## zontar

Okay a robot on your album cover doesn't exactly scream "BLUES!"

But it is a blues number.






of sorts


----------



## Lola

Makes me want to shake my groove thang! lol


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Watch Les Paul play! Just so amazing! All this amazing talent!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## leftysg

Like DBII's playing style...lefty upside down stringing , )

[video]



[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

First time I have really listened to this guy. The song was playing, I was doing something else, stopped and thought,'this guy isn't using a pick, so obviously'. Really nice understated playing. Loved the tone from his thumb and fingers.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> ..... Really nice understated playing. Loved the tone from his thumb and fingers.


Thanks...beautiful!!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

This guy uses a pick very well too. Really articulate and tasteful. Again, proof you don't need lots of speed on the guitar.


----------



## Lola

This doesn't qualify as blues but Johnny Winter was an amazing blues player! This is one of my favorite JW songs!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This doesn't qualify as blues but Johnny Winter was an amazing blues player! This is one of my favorite JW songs!


It is bluesy...
(Just sped up a bit.)
And more bluesy than some of the songs in this thread that nobody complained about...

But here's one by Johnny Winter that is blues...


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> It is bluesy...
> (Just sped up a bit.)
> And more bluesy than some of the songs in this thread that nobody complained about...
> 
> But here's one by Johnny Winter that is blues...


This is one of the coolest JW blues songs! I love this! What a player he was!


----------



## zontar

But not the end of the thread I hope...


----------



## Lola




----------



## CocoTone

https://www.reverbnation.com/thefabuloustonemasters?profile_view_source=header_icon_nav


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Blind Dog




----------



## zontar

there's just something about old blues stuff- and less old, but still old blues stuff.
And Blues like stuff too.


----------



## Blind Dog

stovepipedaddy on Youtube is imo worth being aware of. He knows _things_. 





Critics confused me with their, 'American Primitive Guitar ... augmented 4th's ... avante-garde ...'.

(Must be the old speakers/booze/hoots/the hour -- because it _sounds just like _the blues.) 

rip '01


----------



## zontar

Blind Dog said:


> (Must be the old speakers/booze/hoots/the hour -- because it _sounds just like _the blues.)
> 
> rip '01


It sure does...

And here's a more recent performance in an older style with something that sounds like his own twist.


----------



## zontar

Some instrumental blues---


----------



## Kerry Brown

Been trying to learn slide and found this. Forgot how good he is.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Or if you prefer something not presented as being from a Muppet-


----------



## whammybar

Henrik Freischlader German blues guitar player. I cannot believe this guy has been flying under the radar for so long, at least he has for me.


Too Cool For Me






The Bridge






Won't you help me


----------



## whammybar

Kerry Brown said:


> Been trying to learn slide and found this. Forgot how good he is.


Man this guy blows my doors off. Thanks for the video


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

This is an amazing tune! Watch the bass player!


----------



## bluebayou




----------



## zontar

Some old blues...


----------

